# Hello. I arrived in the city of Guiyang last week and know nobody here. HELP ME!



## hgodvilla2016 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello forum members, I arrived in Guiyang last week from the United States to teach at an international experimental school in the Happy Valley area for this year and learned very quickly that I am the only foreign teacher currently living in my area. As a result I have begun feeling quite lonely in my new surroundings, which is the main reason why I would like to meet other foreigners currently living and teaching in the city of Guiyang. However, I do not know where to begin on this website. Can any forum members point me in the direction where I should go on this website to meet other foreigners currently living in this city? I truly have a powerful desire to make new and lasting connections with foreigners living in Guiyang and hope the members on here can help fulfill that desire. Than you very much for taking the time to read my post everyone. I look forward to reading your replies. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure how many regulars we have here in the Expat Forum in China - targeting a specific town could be even more of a long shot.

Do you speak Chinese? Maybe if you could start taking lessons or offering language exchanges it might help you to meet some folks in the area and find out if there are any other expats nearby.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tumblewitt (Jan 27, 2016)

Try going to the nearest university. Usually they'll have an english corner group. You might find other foreigners that way. Or the people there will tell you if they know any other expats nearby.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Found a short story of an expat enjoying a local cafe in Guiyang.
Try him out for possible info - joseph catanzaro.
From the quality of the writing I would assume him to be an expat with English as first language.


----------



## panthersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

I have been offered a job at the same school. Any information you could give me about the school and the city would be great.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

panthersfan said:


> I have been offered a job at the same school. Any information you could give me about the school and the city would be great.


If you want to end up very lonely then Guiyang is a good place, if not and you like to be with other expats for company then look at Chongqing or Chengdu.


----------



## panthersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I decided not to take the offer at the school. The campus is beautiful but I don't really want to live in a small dorm room. Also, the squat toilet is not for me.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

panthersfan said:


> Thanks for the information. I decided not to take the offer at the school. The campus is beautiful but I don't really want to live in a small dorm room. Also, the squat toilet is not for me.


Trust me you are doing the right thing, my wife comes from that province and it is the most backward province in China sadly so we live in Chongqing.


----------

